

Astronomical "computer" from 100 BC is surprisingly complex - jcwentz
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/30/science/30compute.html?ex=1322542800&en=404c232629ce7e71&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
rms
>Dr. Charette noted that more than 1,000 years elapsed before instruments of
such complexity are known to have re-emerged

A mechanical device 1000 years ahead of its time. Cool.

